# TV-Karte aber nur welche?!!



## fuchs-1 (16. November 2010)

Ich möchte mir für meinem PC eine TV-Karte zulegen.
Die TV-Karte sollte möglichst viel Funktionen, gute Qualität und Extras besitzen.

Sie sollte auf jedenfall Analog TV/Radio -Anschlüsse haben und evtl. digital besitzen, desweiteren muss diese über PCI-E laufen.

Folgende TV-Karten würde ich mir zulegen:

-Asus My Cinema-ES2-750/PT/FM/AV/RC
-Asus My Cinema-ES3-110/PTS/FM/AV/RC
-Asus My Cinema-EHD2-100/PT/FM/AV/RC
-AVerTV CaptureHD
-AVerTV Duo Hybrid PCI-E II
-AVerTV Hybrid Speedy PCI-E

Weiß aber nicht welche von denen zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2010)

Also, digital ist natürlich nochmal ne ganz andere Sache, vor allem wegen evlt. CI-Modul und smartcard usw. 

ansonsten kannst Du, wenn hier keine die Karten näher kennt, mal bei alternate oder amazon schauen, da sind oft Meinungen von Kunden zu finden.


----------



## fuchs-1 (17. November 2010)

ok danke werde ich jetzt gleich mal tun!!


----------



## fuchs-1 (17. November 2010)

hm leider sind bei alternate nur tv-karten bewertet die über pci und nicht über pci-e laufen!


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2010)

Also, wie wichtig wäre Dir denn, dass die auch DVB-C kann? Das würde die Auswahl halt schon stark einengen. Was für nen Kabel-TV-Anbieter hast Du?


----------



## fuchs-1 (17. November 2010)

also ich schaue über kabel deutschland fern, aber ohne diesem zusatzpaket!
und was es das dvb-c kann, währe es gut wenn es mit unterstützt wird.
wiegesagt die tv-karte muss folgendes haben:

-tv/radio analog
-pci-e
-viele features
-gut bedienbar
-gute qualität


----------



## Re4dt (17. November 2010)

Heei
Ich selber bin momentan im Besitz der AVerMedia H727 Karte und bin wirklich zufrieden sie hat alles was man braucht.
Die Qualität ist wirklich Toll (Siehe Youtube)
Zudem ist sie sehr leicht zu bedienen und gut Verarbeitet.
Die Karte besitzt zudem sehr viele Features.
Amazon Link (würde davor mit Geizhals Preise Vergleichen.)
AVerMedia AVerTV CaptureHD/-H727: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Ich Emphele dir diese Karte zwar nach meinem Wissen die Teuerste aber du wirst sowas bestimmt nicht bereuen 
lg
CmStorm_


----------



## fuchs-1 (18. November 2010)

hm
gibts auch ne nummer billiger???
weil wollte max. 60-80euro für die tv-karte ausgeben!


----------

